# Another USDA Survey



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got another "important" survey from the USDA.

This one's for "Row Crop Production" and, according to the cover letter, "For example, the USDA's Risk Management relies on the survey results to determine when to make crop loss insurance payments."

Huhhh?

Why doesn't the USDA team up with the NSA. The NSA is probably spying on us anyway and has drones are flying over us surveying the fields, so why do they need us to fill out a report?

Ralph

"I just want to be left alone" -- Greta Garbo


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

So that is what is in the envelope that I haven't opened yet. Never did fill out small grain survey from earlier this summer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I will also "let it lie" this time.....I am tired of all the surveys, prying, and general worrisomeness that a government that I don't approve of keeps hounding me with.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I did open it finally as I was paying bills. Noticed that it said response was voluntary, so I volunteered it to file 13.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't they send a voluntary one every year? Then if you don't send that back they call and call and call until they get to talk to you.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am thankfully for caller ID. Nuff said. Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I lost my survey last year and they finally called. It was a good conversation for me, had a lot of fun. The lady was nice but knew nothing about Ag.

I asked for an explanation on every question.

Question: Do you lease any land?

Me: Does that include free lease?

Lady: What is free lease?

This went on for an hour, at which point I learned that they only have an hour limit on each survey. She had to apply for more time.

She began to get my point on how difficult some of the questions were to answer. There are not many Yes and No answers in Ag.

Bet they defer to drawing straws to see who "gets" to call me this year. Maybe they will just leave me off the mailing list?

PS

I seriously did misplace my survey. I looked over it a few times. Guess my wife decided to file it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Got a call last night from a local number--it was a firm asking me to answer some "important" questions about farming. Turns out it was a survey firm contracted by the USDA to "reach out" to people who had not sent in their survey form.

I said I don't give out any information over the phone because of security reason. The lady then asked me if I had sent in the form. I said No, that it was the third form I had gotten this year and I wouldn't be sending in any more.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Ralph.

Regards, Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I throw them in the trash , the usda is no friend of mine. when they have their crops reports it always takes money out of my pockets. to hell with the usda . It is not like the fsa office dont already have the information anyway.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

trash ..when they call , no thanks I'm not interested , good bye


----------

